# Looking for a Male Sulcata



## geschman (Jul 5, 2008)

I am looking for a large male sulcata, perferrably in the 16-18" range. I have raised a female from a hatchling. She is now 8 years old and doing terrific. I have both a large in door and outdoor pen depending on the season.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Geschman: Welcome to the forum. There are those of us here who frown upon breeding sulcatas. I understand that someone might be so attached to nature that they want to watch eggs grow and hatch, but because I come from a rescue mentality, I can assure you that there are many, many sulcatas in need of homes. People buy them when they're cute and small, but within a few years that little cutie has turned into a bulldozer, wrecking the sides of the house and the landscape, so people either turn them loose or give them to a rescue. Its getting very difficult to find decent homes for them. I have no doubt that you will be able to find a male sulcata. There are lots of them out there in need of a home. But please re-consider breeding them. They are wonderful tortoises, with great personalities, and there are loads of folks who just love them. But those folks usually aren't the impulse buyers who buy the cute little babies! 

Please don't let me discourage you from the forum. We're very glad you are here. How about a picture of your female? We love pictures!!

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Jul 5, 2008)

I gotta agree. I have four rescues, two of them with bad pyrimiding. I cant help but wonder how many of those cute hatchling bought on a whim dont survive.. those that do, so many end up needing new homes.
Breeding should be done to improve a species or a breeding program done responsibly to save one, but Never because you think you are going to make money on them. Done right, you usually dont. 
Many pets stores dont sell them anymore because they learned it was best not to. 
but please enjoy the forum. we all learn from one another.


----------



## da3quin (Jul 18, 2008)

geschman said:


> I am looking for a large male sulcata, perferrably in the 16-18" range. I have raised a female from a hatchling. She is now 8 years old and doing terrific. I have both a large in door and outdoor pen depending on the season.



I have a 6 year old I have to find a home for. I also have a female thats almost two.I raised her from a hatchling. The male was a rescue kind of. I was down in Brookings Oregon last year, and stayed at a hotel for a few days. Right next door was a pet shop. The ***----,shop owner had him in a 10 gallon tank. He couldn't even turn around. He was also very sick,blowing yellow bubbles out of his nose.I have a thing about rescuing all animals, so I bought hime for 300 and spent another 300 at the vets. I had to give him shots in the neck for 6 whole weeks.It was awfull, he would cry then I would cry. We both got over it. He now chases me down when he hears me talking. He likes to give kisses. And he loves loves red toenail polish. I love him dearly, but psycially I can't take care of them the way they need , and I won't keep any of my babys if I can't take care of them right. I've known for about 6 mts now that I would have to find him a new home and it just kills me to have to do so. Your my first contact in that direction. I'm blubbering now. I'll send you some photos, I took a couple of them in the bath tub last night. His name is Santana. I named her Anaia, it means look to god in african. We live on the Washington coast,surrounded by ocean and cranberry bogs. Oh yeah, the red thing again. At least I know where to find him when he's out crusing. He couldn't even walk when I first brought him home. His legs would shake so bad,from no exercise I sure. Now he's faster than me. okay, I could talk about him all day,thats my #1 boy.


----------



## geschman (Jul 19, 2008)

Any pics?


----------



## kroe (Aug 7, 2008)

are you still looking for a large male? i have pics if interested.


----------

